# Pumpkins!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Pumpkins are in at Wal-Mart! Yes, it's finally starting to feel like THE SEASON is finally kicking in. Due to the storm last week, I haven't had a chance to peruse the hawkings of Halloween offerings as of yet, but once things clear up in Pensacola, it's the next thing on my "to-do list." But I'm here to say I'm glad to see those wonderful Pumpkins starting to "roll" in. I'm going to wait until October sets in before buying some. Any more Pumpkin  sightings elsewhere?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

My mom bought pumpkins already and she said I can have one for my on little creepy bloody gorey fun.


----------

